# Van Crane pics



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Can you guys post up pictures of your crane setup that you use to lift your sewer rodder in your van PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

There's a crane for that? Interesting, must be for those who use drum machines. K-1500 is in many different pieces.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I use my hands! Dont know how much longer that will last though


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Bill said:


> I use my hands! Dont know how much longer that will last though


Thats the reason wye im looking into buying a crane/lift setup for the van!!!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*get one of these....*

My back has not felt this good in a long time,
and I have not strained myself at all throwing old water
heaters into the back of my old van . The new 12 foot Chevy box truck 
has really worked out great... in more ways than I know 


..the tommy lifts work pretty well and has already spoiled me.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Carl AKA "serviceguy" has a van crane I believe. Look up some of his posts and you might find his set up.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

jjbex said:


> carl Aka "serviceguy" Has A Van Crane I Believe. Look Up Some Of His Posts And You Might Find His Set Up.


Cool!!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Carl AKA "serviceguy" has a van crane I believe. Look up some of his posts and you might find his set up.


:furious: I CAN'T OPEN HIS PICS FOR SOME CRAZY REASON:furious:


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/work-truck-pictures-233/index6/

On this page, about halfway down there is a pic of a van crane.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I build a deck to store pipe under. so no crane here.

I use aluminum ramps that slide under the deck and a power wench to pull it up for me.

cost me about 200ish very easy


i dont have a pic of the ramps in action. if you want some let me know.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

gear junkie put a crane in his van I think. You might shoot him a pm.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

All that stuff looks brand new! I'll give you $50.00 for it. :laughing:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

it is new 51$ and its yours. NOT


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

just put a harbor freight one in for about 220 with a 2 yr warranty on the winch, super easy :thumbup: email me and i'll send u a few pics, it says my pics are to big to post here [email protected]


----------

